# FS: Sauder Front End Loader for Ford Tractor



## ccsml (Dec 15, 2014)

I am selling a working front end loader for older Ford tractors such as the 8N, NAA, Jubilee, 600, 800, 3000 etc. It is a Sauder brand, Series F, Model FHV which is fully hydraulic. My father bought this loader new in the early 1970s. It has the optional bucket which easily slides off to expose tines for easier barn cleaning. The loader is very easily removed from the tractor by installing the included support under the loader, disconnecting 2 hoses which have quick dis-connect couplings, lifting a lever and backing away. Installation onto the tractor is just as simple. All necessary components for operation will be included as will be the original sales brochure. It is still mounted on the tractor so it can be demonstrated. Please note the tractor in the pictures IS NOT included. 

Priced at $350 obo.

Located in south central Kentucky near Russell Springs.


----------

